
PROTIP : Load Javascript into your pages asynchronously   - hendler
http://richardneililagan.com/2010/09/protip-load-javascript-into-your-pages-asynchronously/
======
bradhe
This is good, I'm going to implement it. I have a large amount of dynamic data
the I load at various times on <http://hoptopus.com> (shameless, I know) but
doing it in one pass is pretty slow.

I recently learned about the cross domain trick (load from assets from
subdomains to speed it up) but I am running in to some funky behavior when,
say, trying to execute some code on document.load :) Hopefully, this will be a
reasonably simple drop in replacement for that technique!

